# Anyone Hungry...????



## PNA (Jun 19, 2008)

Sonny's, eat your heart out.......












and you to, Outback....!






Maybe there should be a thread for just food.....hummmm.


----------



## tedE (Jun 19, 2008)

mmm mmm mmm


----------



## Overread (Jun 19, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
It runises the foodses with spiceses!


----------



## PNA (Jun 19, 2008)

Overread said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> It runises the foodses with spiceses!


 

???????????????


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 19, 2008)

Overread said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> It runises the foodses with spiceses!



LOTR?

Anyway, food threads should be declared illegal.... now i am hungry after midnight!!


----------



## Overread (Jun 19, 2008)

my attempt at being gollum - Lord of the Rings - edit - yay someone got it 
And his dislike of adding things or even cooking food. 
I prefer my meats ungarneshed - even without pepper and salt


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 19, 2008)

Overread said:


> my attempt at being gollum - Lord of the Rings - edit - *yay someone got it *
> And his dislike of adding things or even cooking food.
> I prefer my meats ungarneshed - even without pepper and salt



Well, it was obvious  .. I am strange, I knoiw  ... had to think of that poor rabbit and the potatoes


----------



## PNA (Jun 19, 2008)

Overread said:


> my attempt at being gollum - Lord of the Rings - edit - yay someone got it
> And his dislike of adding things or even cooking food.
> I prefer my meats ungarneshed - even without pepper and salt


 
Throw that man  a bone...... (with meat)


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 19, 2008)

Anyway, PNA is responsible for me having two cheese sandwiches now - one hour past midnight!


----------



## Senor Hound (Jun 19, 2008)

Just think of it as cooked cow muscle.  It really takes away the "mmmm" factor.

But I'm kind of biased.  I gave up beef a while back.


----------



## PNA (Jun 19, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> Anyway, PNA is responsible for me having two cheese sandwiches now - one hour past midnight!


 
So I'm to blame for the 30# you gained......tell me you didn't enjoy the sandwiches!


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 20, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> Anyway, PNA is responsible for me having two cheese sandwiches now - one hour past midnight!



Feeding the "camera cushion" once again? At one in the morning! There's no way all your running will bring about any changes in the size of your "camera cushion" then!!!  :greenpbl: 

And while I am not all against beef or red meat in general, the amount as shown here would be far too much for me. Boy, those steaks are LARGE! (I like to see GARLIC salt in the background, though, I just LOVE garlic salt!)

And whenever there's a barbecue going on, I'm the one to favour the different salads, anyway!   I love salads (they mostly have a touch of *green *to them, you know   )


----------



## Senor Hound (Jun 20, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> Anyway, PNA is responsible for me having two cheese sandwiches now - one hour past midnight!



Leave out the bread.  No carbs past 9:00!  Your body can't burn fat when there are carbohydrates present.  If you leave out the bread, you can still be burning fat while you're asleep!   Sorry, but I thought I'd offer some unsolicited advice.

I still say its nothing more than cooked cow muscle.  Just think of it mooing!   It makes me sad.  The only thing cowkind ever did wrong was have good-tasting muscles.


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 20, 2008)

No. I won't think of it mooing. Wrong approach.
Humankind wouldn't be where we are had they not begun to eat animal proteins at one stage in their development. There's a reason for why we are omnivores.

I even eat the odd LAMB roast (though it is way too expensive to have more often than once a year or so). I push every thought of how cute lambs are aside then! 

And I much prefer to eat animal MUSCLES than ANYTHING ELSE from an animal!!!!!!!


----------



## Senor Hound (Jun 20, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> No. I won't think of it mooing. Wrong approach.
> Humankind wouldn't be where we are had they not begun to eat animal proteins at one stage in their development. There's a reason for why we are omnivores.
> 
> I even eat the odd LAMB roast (though it is way too expensive to have more often than once a year or so). I push every thought of how cute lambs are aside then!
> ...



I was only saying that if you DON'T want to eat cow.  If you do, then that's cool.  There wouldn't be very many cows on earth without people to eat them.  If all there was were wild ones, they'd be as popular as a buffalo!  No problem with beef-eaters here! 

Those steaks do look scrumptious.  Just because I don't eat beef anymore doesn't mean I don't remember how good those moocows taste.  I just feel too guilty to eat them myself, or I would have a hamburger right now!


----------



## Jedo_03 (Jun 21, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> ... Humankind wouldn't be where we are had they not begun to eat animal proteins at one stage in their development. There's a reason for why we are omnivores.
> 
> Yeah - there's a frequent ad on Aus TV about "eating red meat" that highlights the importance of eating red meat to the development of humans...
> 
> ...


 
This is True - we were quite poor when I was young: mother used to buy half a pigs head from the butcher and we'd eat the cheek-meat and brains and all... Also Tripe - which is the lining (lumen) of a cow's stomach... There is also "cow heel" the shank of a cow's leg boiled to strip away all the meat and leave the gelatinous cartilage to eat - apparently yummy...

I think eating cow or lamb or chicken or fish is no worse than eating whale or snails or frog's legs... but what about those poor prawns - scooped from their briny environment and plunged alive into boiling water...
Also here in Aus, Aboriginal people eat live caterpillars (Witchity Grubs) as well as snake and lizard. Kangaroo, Emu and Crocodile meat can be bought at stores - and is delicious...
Like Oliver said: "Please Sir, Can I have some more..?"
Jedo


----------

